#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which is better Harry potter or Twilight ?

## Bhavya

I am a big Harry potter fan but i like Twilight too.
both are different fantasy stories.
Harry potter is about a teenage kid who doesn't have parents and is bullied in his childhood,finds that he is magical and discovers this whole new world where he is very famous.
On the other hand Twilight is about a teenage shy girl who falls in love with a dark mysterious guy whom she discovers is a vampire and has a choice to make;either to hold on to her love for her own good or destroy a family because of her selfish love.


Guys, Tell me which one is your favorite and why it's better for you ?

----------


## Karikaalan

> I am a big Harry potter fan but i like Twilight too.
> both are different fantasy stories.
> Harry potter is about a teenage kid who doesn't have parents and is bullied in his childhood,finds that he is magical and discovers this whole new world where he is very famous.
> On the other hand Twilight is about a teenage shy girl who falls in love with a dark mysterious guy whom she discovers is a vampire and has a choice to make;either to hold on to her love for her own good or destroy a family because of her selfish love.
> 
> 
> Guys, Tell me which one is your favorite and why it's better for you ?


Both films are for different audience. Children will definitely love Harry potter. Twilight is for the people who love romance more than fantasy. The film consists of lot of emotions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Both films are for different audience. Children will definitely love Harry potter. Twilight is for the people who love romance more than fantasy. The film consists of lot of emotions.


Agree with you, Twilight is focus more on romance, Not only children youngsters like me also love harry potter :Cool:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Agree with you, Twilight is focus more on romance, Not only children youngsters like me also love harry potter


Everyone loves Harry potter. Everyone has a child inside who is looking for fantasies. I too love harry potter.

----------


## Shana

> I am a big Harry potter fan but i like Twilight too.
> both are different fantasy stories.
> Harry potter is about a teenage kid who doesn't have parents and is bullied in his childhood,finds that he is magical and discovers this whole new world where he is very famous.
> On the other hand Twilight is about a teenage shy girl who falls in love with a dark mysterious guy whom she discovers is a vampire and has a choice to make;either to hold on to her love for her own good or destroy a family because of her selfish love.
> 
> 
> Guys, Tell me which one is your favorite and why it's better for you ?


No second thoughts! Definitely Harry Potter! And I've read most of the Twilight books and watched all in that franchise. But somehow I ended up hating the movies as well as the books. The concept of a girl who loves a boy and then loves a another boy a lot more is a bit creepy fro me. How could a girl have 2 guys hang in there waiting for her and give them both hopes of being their one and true love? 
"I love you, but I love him more" The dialogue which made me hate twilight. And Bella's daughter ending up with her ex? Seriously?

HARRY POTTER IS 100 TIMES BETTER THAN TWILIGHT!

----------


## Karikaalan

> No second thoughts! Definitely Harry Potter! And I've read most of the Twilight books and watched all in that franchise. But somehow I ended up hating the movies as well as the books. The concept of a girl who loves a boy and then loves a another boy a lot more is a bit creepy fro me. How could a girl have 2 guys hang in there waiting for her and give them both hopes of being their one and true love? 
> "I love you, but I love him more" The dialogue which made me hate twilight. And Bella's daughter ending up with her ex? Seriously?
> 
> HARRY POTTER IS 100 TIMES BETTER THAN TWILIGHT!


I always wanted to listen this doubt from a girl. I also felt creepy for that part. But I thought after watching the movie that I should change my ideology. The girl felt for the other man because of her loneliness. I thought it is not her fault and I began to change my thoughts on it. I haven't read the novels. But what do you think? Did I make a wrong conclusion?

----------


## Bhavya

> Everyone loves Harry potter. Everyone has a child inside who is looking for fantasies. I too love harry potter.


True, Everyone of us have a child within us. That's why we still love childish things

----------


## Bhavya

> No second thoughts! Definitely Harry Potter! And I've read most of the Twilight books and watched all in that franchise. But somehow I ended up hating the movies as well as the books. The concept of a girl who loves a boy and then loves a another boy a lot more is a bit creepy fro me. How could a girl have 2 guys hang in there waiting for her and give them both hopes of being their one and true love?


I thought Bella love the wolf guy more as a friend.Wasn't she? :Confused: 




> "I love you, but I love him more" The dialogue which made me hate twilight. And Bella's daughter ending up with her ex? Seriously?


I hate this part as well :EEK!: 




> HARRY POTTER IS 100 TIMES BETTER THAN TWILIGHT!


Couldn't agree more :Cool:

----------


## Shana

> I thought Bella love the wolf guy more as a friend.Wasn't she?
> 
> 
> I hate this part as well
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more


Bella was in love with both Edward and Jacob. She accepts the fact straight out. I'm just wondering how could that happen? Can a girl be madly in love with someone and with another one? Does it make any sense?
And Jacob imprinting on Renesmee? I hate to say this. Twilight is something anyone can watch for some romance and drama, but it's not worth swooning over.
And the fanbase of Twilight literally made me hate the movies. I couldn't just understand their love for the franchise, it's just another sappy vampire romance with a lot more creepy complicated love triangle. And that is the entire plot of the franchise-The love triangle.
I don't get it.

----------


## Shana

> I always wanted to listen this doubt from a girl. I also felt creepy for that part. But I thought after watching the movie that I should change my ideology. The girl felt for the other man because of her loneliness. I thought it is not her fault and I began to change my thoughts on it. I haven't read the novels. But what do you think? Did I make a wrong conclusion?


loneliness doesn't make someone fall in love. Love makes someone fall in love, actually. If she fell for Jacob because she was lonely, then she was clearly using her and nothing else.
Because, when Edward came into the equation, she was totally into both of them, coz now she has two guys fighting for her love. Not so lonely now, is she?

----------


## Karikaalan

> loneliness doesn't make someone fall in love. Love makes someone fall in love, actually. If she fell for Jacob because she was lonely, then she was clearly using her and nothing else.
> Because, when Edward came into the equation, she was totally into both of them, coz now she has two guys fighting for her love. Not so lonely now, is she?


Yes . I had a wrong conception may be. What is your point on it? What is her mentality in that situation???

----------


## Bhavya

> Bella was in love with both Edward and Jacob. She accepts the fact straight out. I'm just wondering how could that happen? Can a girl be madly in love with someone and with another one? Does it make any sense?
> And Jacob imprinting on Renesmee? I hate to say this. Twilight is something anyone can watch for some romance and drama, but it's not worth swooning over.
> And the fanbase of Twilight literally made me hate the movies. I couldn't just understand their love for the franchise, it's just another sappy vampire romance with a lot more creepy complicated love triangle. And that is the entire plot of the franchise-The love triangle.
> I don't get it.


Your points make sense,I didn't think this way before,So bella was playing the two boys emotions,ridiculous

----------

